# [RISOLTO] Problema compilazione amarok (multiple package)

## stifler83

Salve il problema in questione è questo, quando vado ad emergiare amarok ottengo questo. Idee?

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-db/mysql:0

  (dev-db/mysql-5.1.51::funtoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.1*[embedded=,static=] required by (virtual/mysql-5.1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-db/mysql-5.1.51::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r3[embedded] required by (media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Prima di mascherare uno dei pacchetti vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha risolto in qualche altro modo.Last edited by stifler83 on Fri Jan 28, 2011 4:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

non ho l'overlay di funtoo nè tantomeno utilizzo funtoo, quindi sto andando a logica.

amarok, con la USE embedded attivata, richiede un ebuild di mysql con la stessa abilitata e, probabilmente, quello di funtoo non ha quella use. Ecco perchè portage vorrebbe quello dal tree ufficiale.

La soluzione?

O riesci a fare un mask di mysql dell'overlay di funtoo (una volta non si poteva, non so se le cose sono cambiate) oppure elimini l'overlay. Puoi anche provare ad emergere -C mysql di funtoo e vedere se poi l'emerge di amarok se la sbriga da solo.

p.s.

queste richieste, visto che funtoo non è, logicamente, supportata qui andrebbero quantomeno postate nella sezione discussione, se non, addirittura, nelle loro strutture di supporto...

Ovviamente se invece dell'overlay utilizzi proprio funtoo credo che dovresti rivolgerti a loro

----------

## dE_logics

Questo è stato tradotto dall'inglese usando Google Translate.

umask e keyword virtual / mysql

Questo sembra essere un bug.

----------

## stifler83

Ok ho risolto, ho settato i pacchetti mysql con le flags embedded come potete vedere

```
dev-db/mariadb embedded

dev-db/mysql embedded

virtual/mysql embedded

```

ho compilato poi ho lanciato un emerge di amarok e tutto è andato a buon fine  :Wink: 

----------

